

NASA's Open Source Cloud - ajray
http://nebula.nasa.gov/

======
dillona
How is this related to the OpenStack project? I know NASA was an original
partner in that

~~~
viraptor
From the description it seems like exactly what OpenStack provides (even
regarding architecture, access to own network, etc.). The only place where
it's explicitly mentioned is the blog
([http://nebula.nasa.gov/blog/2011/may/nebula-team-releases-
ne...](http://nebula.nasa.gov/blog/2011/may/nebula-team-releases-new-features-
and-fixes/)) They might be running something more recent than Bexar though,
since that one's rather old and doesn't provide many features required for
large-scale operation.

------
endlessvoid94
I was unable to find a public link somewhere. Is it actually open source and
available for download?

~~~
viraptor
Kinda - it's openstack (and probably loads of their custom proprietary code).

~~~
anotherjesse
No proprietary code. 100% open source

~~~
viraptor
Can you point at some confirmation of it? I could barely find the name
"openstack" anywhere on their site and the project itself is pretty basic
really (unless they follow trunk).

------
zitterbewegung
Looks cool. Is the advantage to this that its close to Nasa datasets?

~~~
dmoney
The advantage is probably just that it's owned by NASA rather than by a
private entity. This could allow it to be used for sensitive or classified
applications, or for space related applications (which could be classed as
munitions, which [I'm not a lawyer, but i'm guessing...] means putting them on
AWS could count as "exporting" them).

------
en1ma
I'm surprised no one has commented yet. This is pretty freaking awesome.

~~~
EricBurnett
I'm trying to figure out exactly what this is, to be honest. To me it looks
like their version of Amazon Web Services, for sharing compute resources
exclusively within their community. But I can't tell whether it's just
providing secure hardware to throw VMs at or if they've built the support
infrastructure like a fault tolerant file system as well.

Edit: From <http://nebula.nasa.gov/services/> it appears they have a
distributed file system, but otherwise it's simply a set of networked
machines.

------
gcb
from their FAQ

Q Who can use Nebula? A Nebula is available to NASA’s internal project groups.
Nebula is not available for use by private industry or by the public. Nebula
is also currently acting as a test-bed for Federal Cloud Computing technology
for The Office of Management

------
crazymik3
Gotta love the Digg and Delicious icons in the footer.

